# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  الفرق بين السمسار و الوكيل العادي و الوكيل بالعموله

## هيثم الفقى

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



۩ الوكيل العادي :
يقوم بإبرام الصفقة باسم و لحساب موكله لذالك فإن ما ينشأ عن العقد من حقوق و التزامات يضاف إلى الموكل الذي قام بتوكيله مثل المحامي .

۩ الوكيل بالعمولة :
تعتبر الوكالة بالعمولة عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه الوكيل بالقيام ببعض العمليات القانونية باسمه الخاص لحساب موكله مقابل عمولة و يعتبر المشرع الأردني الوكالة بالعمولة تجارية حتى لو كانت منفردة و ليست مقاولة واعتبر المشرع السعودي الوكالة بالعمولة عملا تجاريا متى تمت على وجه المقاولة وهو ما جاء في نص المادة الثانية فقرة (ب) من نظام المحكمة التجارية كأن يقوم شخص بشراء سلعة باسمه الخاص من تاجر الجملة لحساب تاجر التجزئة ؛ وتختلف الوكالة بالعمولة عن الوكالة العادية و يكمن الفرق بينهما في أن الوكيل في الوكالة العادية يقوم بالعمل باسم موكله و لحساب هذا الأخير بينما في الوكالة بالعمولة يقوم الوكيل بتأدية ما وكل له باسمه الخاص ولكن لحساب موكله .
كما أن الوكالة بالعمولة تختلف عن السمسرة التي تعتبر من الأعمال التجارية المنفردة في أن مهمة السمسار تنحصر في التقريب بين شخصين لإبرام صفقة معينة و بهذا فإن السمسار لا يعتبر طرفا في الصفقة أما الوكيل بالعمولة فإنه يبرم الصفقة باسمه الخاص ولحساب موكله و بالتالي يكون مسئولا عن تنفيذها . 
وفي القانون اللبناني تنص الفقرة رقم 8 من المادة 6 على تجارية مشروع العمالة commission أي الوكالة بالعمولة و الوكيل بالعمولة commissionaire حسب تعريف المادة 279 تجاري ( هو الذي يتعاقد باسمه الخاص ولكن لحساب موكله بيعا و شراء وغيرهما من العمليات التجارية مقابل عمولة ) .

۩ السمسار :
هو الشخص الذي يقوم بعملية الوساطة بين وجهة نظر المتعاقدين وهما شخصين غير متعارفين لأجل أن يتعاقد نظير مبلغ من المال يكون عادة نسبة معينة من قيمة الصفقة( عمولة ) و يطلق عليه اسم السمسرة من الشخص الذي كلفه بالوساطة لإبرام العقد ويكون الأجر عادة نسبة مئوية من الثمن في حال البيع أو من أجرة النقل إذا تعلق الأمر بعقد النقل أو قسط الضمان في حالة الضمان و إذا لم يكن أجر السمسار معينا بالاتفاق أو بموجب تعريفة رسمية فإنه يحدد وفقا للعرف أو يقدر القاضي قيمته حسب الظروف مراعيا في ذالك قيمة الصفقة ومدى المجهود الذي بذله السمسار ، ولا يستحق السمسار الأجر إلا إذا نجح بين الطرفين و إبرام العقد سواء نفذ العقد بعد ذالك أو لم ينفذ ؛ على أن القانون و إن كان ينص على تجارية عمل السمسار إلا أن فريقا من الفقه و القضاء ذهب إلى أن السمسرة لا تعتبر عملا تجاريا إلا إذا كانت متعلقة بعمل تجاري أما السمسرة المرتبطة بعمل مدني كالسمسرة في بيع العقار و شرائه و تأجيره فلا تعد عملا تجاريا ولا تخرج عن كونها صورة من صور الوكالة العادية التي هي في الأصل عمل مدني بحت أي أن السمسرة تتبع الصفقة ذاتها المراد إبرامها فتكون عملا تجاريا إذا كانت الصفقة تجارية و مدنيا إذا كانت الصفقة مدنية ؛ بيد أن الرأي المرجح هو أن السمسرة تعتبر عملا تجاريا دائما وفي كل الأحوال بقطع النظر عن نوع العمل المرتبطة به مدنيا كان أم تجاريا على أن القانون المصري في الفقرة 8 من المادة 6 من التقنين التجاري نص على اعتبار مشروع السمسرة من الأعمال التجارية دون تقييد ذالك بأي قيد راجع إلى طبيعة الصفقة التي قامت العملية بشأنها و بسببها ولا مجال للتخصيص أمام عموم النص و إطلاقه أما التفريق بين السمسرة في المواد التجارية واعتبارها وحدها عملا تجاريا والسمسرة في المواد المدنية ووصفها بأنها صورة من صور الوكالة واعتبارها لذالك عملا مدنيا فيكفي لدحض هذه التفرقة أن السمسرة تختلف في طبيعتها عن الوكالة إذ أن السمسار تنحصر مهمته في التقريب بين طرفي التعاقد و لكنه ليس طرفا في العقد الذي يبرم بواسطته في حين أن الوكيل ينوب عن الموكل ويبرم العقد باسمه ولحسابه ولا محل أيضا للقول بأن السمسرة تتبع طبيعة الصفقة المراد إبرامها ذالك أن عقد السمسرة يسبق انعقاد الصفقة ولا يتصور قيام التابع قبل المتبوع هذا إلى أن عمل السمسار لا يختلف في المواد التجارية عنه في المواد المدنية بل هو عمل من طبيعة واحدة فلا يتصور أن يختلف وصفه القانوني في حالة عنه في الأخرى وقد قضت محكمة النقض المصرية هذا الخلاف فقضت بأن السمسرة تعتبر عملا تجاريا بطبيعته سواء كانت الصفقة التي توسط السمسار في إبرامها مدنية أو تجارية ولقد اعتبرها النظام التجاري السعودي في فقرة (ج) من نظام المحكمة التجارية عملا تجاريا حتى لو وقعت منفردة وسواء كان الشخص القائم بها أي السمسار محترفا أم غير محترف وسواء كانت الصفقة التي يتوسط في إبرامها مدنية أم تجارية أما بالنسبة لأطراف الصفقة الذين تعاملوا مع السمسار فإن الأمر يتوقف على صفة هؤلاء الأشخاص بحسب ما إذا كانت لهم صفة التاجر أم لا و على طبيعة الصفقة المراد إبرامها كونها مدنية أو تجارية.




 يلخص من ذالك :

® يختلف الوكيل العادي عن الوكيل بالعمولة عن السمسار .

® يختلف الوكيل بالعمولة عن الوكيل العادي هو أن الوكيل العادي يبرم العقد باسم موكله و لحساب موكله و لذالك فإن ما ينشأ عن العقد من حقوق و التزامات يضاف إلى الموكل أما الوكيل بالعمولة فيبرم العقد باسمه الخاص ولكن لحساب موكله فإذا اشترى الوكيل بالعمولة بضاعة لحساب شخص آخر فإنه يشتريها باسمه الخاص و إذا باع بضاعة فإنه يبيعها باسمه الخاص وفي كلتا الحالتين لا يظهر اسم الموكل في العقد . ويترتب على ذالك أن الوكيل بالعمولة هو الذي يكتسب الحقوق الناشئة عن العقد و يكون ملزما مباشرة نحو الأشخاص الذين تعاقد معهم كما لو كان العمل يختص به شخصيا (م 280 تجاري) .
وحكمة الالتجاء إلى وكيل بالعمولة لإبرام الصفقة في بعض الأحيان أن الغير قد لا يقبل التعامل مع الموكل لأنه في نظره حديث المنشأ في الميدان التجاري ويؤثر التعامل مع الوكيل بالعمولة بالنظر إلى قيمته التجارية ومقدرته على تنفيذ العقد فلا يجد الموكل مناصا للقيام بعملياته التجارية من الالتجاء إلى الوكيل بالعمولة ليفيد من الائتمان الذي يتمتع به الأخير تجاه الغير و بذالك تساهم الوكالة بالعمولة بصفة فعالة في زيادة المعاملات التجارية و تحقيق السرعة .
ويختلف الوكيل بالعمولة عن السمسار هو أن السمسار تقتصر مهمته على التقريب و التوفيق بين طرفي العقد أما الوكيل بالعمولة فيبرم العقد باسمه الخاص لحساب شخص آخر لا يظهر اسمه في العقد ولذالك كان الوكيل بالعمولة مسئولا عن العقد في حين أن السمسار لا يسأل عن العقد الذي يتدخل للوساطة بين طرفيه ؛ و يلاحظ أن الوكيل بالعمولة ولو أنه يباشر نشاطه لصالح الموكل إلا أنه ليست هناك علاقة تبعية بينهما .
إذا أن الوكالة بالعمولة عمل تجاري دائما بالنسبة للوكيل سواء وردت على أعمال تجارية أو مدنية وذالك رغم ظاهر نص المادة 279 تجاري الذي قد يوحي بأن الوكالة بالعمولة لا تكتسب الصفة التجارية إلا إذا وردت على أعمال تجارية أما بالنسبة للموكل فتكون تجارية أو مدنية حسب طبيعة العمل الأصلي محل الوكالة فتوكيل صانع لوكيل بالعمولة في بيع منتجاته يعتبر عملا تجاريا بالنسبة لكل منهما أما توكيل مزارع لوكيل بالعمولة في بيع محصولاته فيعتبر عملا تجاريا بالنسبة إلى الوكيل بالعمولة و مدنيا بالنسبة إلى المزارع . 

® يختلف السمسار عن الوكيل العادي أو الوكيل بالعمولة ذالك لأنه لا يقوم بإبرام الصفقة باسم و لحساب موكله مثل الوكيل العادي أو باسمه لحساب موكله مثل الوكيل بالعمولة و إنما يقتصر عمله على القيام بعمليات الوساطة فهو لا يتدخل في العقد وهو غير مسئول عن تنفيذ العقد بصفته الشخصية أو بصفته ضامنا ؛ وتعتبر السمسرة كقاعدة تجارية بالنسبة للسمسار و مدنية بالنسبة للعميل.
منقول*

----------


## نرجس

[align=left]جزاك المولى كل الخير[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا اخ للمعلومات

----------

